# Pet costumes for Halloween?



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Does anybody dress up their land pet(s) for Halloween? If so, I'd love to see some photos! 

I'm trying to get an idea for costumes for a costume contest.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

We haven't with our pets, but I've seen some really creative ones out there.

Not that it's Haloween related, but I remember when I used to show horses and they had the "costume class" for fun. That was really fun to see the horses and their riders try to match up the costumes. LOL!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Here are some photos some people have sent me through email:













































AWWWWW.....










And on the petsmart website, there's a photo of two dachsunds in hot dog costumes. Awwww....

Now, anyone have any ideas for cats???


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, those are some great costumes. I love the spider pug and the monkey riding the dog. 

I wouldn't dream of dressing up my cats - they'd never forgive me. But I'm certain there are people with cats more tolerant than mine.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Sarah,

What you've got puts these to shame, but they're from a local costume contest last year.

Halloween Costume Contest 2005


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Cheryl, those are cuteys!!! I love the snow white costume at the end. Now THAT was original.

Those pics that were sent to me were in a group called "Why dogs bite people." LOL.... I dunno where they originated from though. I tried to dress my cat up in a pumpkin costume, but he squirmed his way out of it. Will have to alter it, or pick another one


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

I have found that my cats will wear garments that are loose and that are not costumey. They for some reason will tolerate and show off in sweaters, but in costumes act ashamed and hide. However- I did get them dressed up as elves one year and we went to see Santa at Petsmart. The kittens said he smelled like dog. Lol. ;-) 














Clickable images


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sarah, love the pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------

